# Is the axilla part of the trunk or the arm?



## CatchTheWind

Is the axilla part of the trunk or part of the arm?  (The provider I asked says it's trunk, but our EHR system is coding it as arm.)


----------



## mitchellde

CatchTheWind said:


> Is the axilla part of the trunk or part of the arm?  (The provider I asked says it's trunk, but our EHR system is coding it as arm.)



Anatomy books put it with trunk.


----------



## balamurugan.ph

HI Axilla may document in Extremity and Trunk, when you code correlate with procedure and document supported anatomy region whether Extremity or Trunk


----------

